# H.O.P.E. participates in live telecast



## HA (Nov 28, 2004)

H.O.P.E. participates in live telecast 
By: Roycelyn Bastian 
11/24/2004 

Hearts of Parents Endure (HOPE) sponsored a suicide prevention program in recognition of National Survivors of Suicide Day in Wheeler Auditorium at San Jacinto College North (SJCN). 

"We are holding this event to help other parents get through what we did." said Shari Chamblee. "We lost a son to suicide Dec. 10, 2000. When it happened, we didn't know anyone who had had that experience," she said.

Suicide is the third leading cause of death in people between the ages of 15 and 25. There are at least 90 cities across the United States that have set up sites for National Survivors of Suicide.

The program opened with a live webcast from the national conference in New York. Before the conference started, two candles were lighted. "The first candle is lighted for those who were so wounded and hurt that they took their own lives; and the second candle is for the survivors of suicide," said Chamblee. The first candle was extinguished and the second candle burned throughout the conference. 

A panel of experts on the webcast explained that suicide occurs most often when someone is depressed. However, depression is not the only recognizable sign. "If someone is depressed, losing weight, losing appetite, giving up activities that they once enjoyed, they may be suicidal," they said.

Another cause of suicide is brain disease. "If someone is diagnosed with a mental illness such as bipolar disorder, the disease can distort his/her thinking and it could cause suicide," said the experts.

Following the discussion of reasons for suicide, a panel of five, including the moderator, told how suicide affected their lives. Their purpose was to share their stories and let other survivors know that they are not alone in the struggle to prevent suicide.

HOPE invited three individuals to answer questions and shed light on why people end their own lives.

Warning signs of impending suicide include a history of attempted suicide, psychiatric and/or genetic predisposition like depression or schizophrenia and other mental illnesses. There are support groups that can help prevent suicide.

HOPE is a non-profit organization whose purpose is to create a quiet, peaceful place where families can go to remember their deceased children and find comfort and healing. Each year, the organization hosts a candlelight memorial ceremony, Dec. 6.

For more information on suicide and its prevention, visit Home. A link on the website makes it possible for anyone interested to watch the webcast. 

Article Source: http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=13433288&BRD=1574&PAG=461&dept_id=532258&rfi=6


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for continuing to come up with these stories, HeartArt. It's a reminder that amidst all the pain and distress and meanness, there is also hope. Back in the 60s we used to call it "consciousness raising" but it's basically all about education and awareness -- and that spells hope, for the afflicted and for those who love them.


----------



## HA (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes, hope can always be present no matter what the circumstances. I thought this was such a wonderful thing. I consider myself very lucky to have not had to experience the suicide of a family member. That has to be the most difficult journey for loved ones. I hope to learn more by going to the site and watching the webcast.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 8, 2004)

> That has to be the most difficult journey for loved ones.


Yeah, even the cold facts of grief statistics show that grief is usually significantly greater in suicide than in death by natural or accidental causes.


----------



## HA (Dec 8, 2004)

> Yeah, even the cold facts of grief statistics show that grief is usually significantly greater in suicide than in death by natural or accidental causes.



Daniel, I can only imagine how much more difficult the grief would be.

I watched the webcast of the Survivors conference and learned four very important things.

1. Most people who committ suicide actually believe they are doing their loved ones a service. Holy cow! They could not be more wrong!

2. Many young people believe that if they have a friend who is placed in a psychiatric ward or hospital that the hospital is locking their friend away and without just cause.  This shows the lack of understanding and knowledge about depression and suicidal thinking. It also shows that the information that they have concerning psychiatric hospitals is highly inaccurate!

3. Many young people who are depressed can have very good lives and it can be difficult to know that they are depressed. Due to stigma they don't speak up and hide what they are going through. They don't get help and it becomes too late very quickly.

This is such a sad topic.


----------



## Ash (Dec 8, 2004)

HeartArt said:
			
		

> 1. Most people who committ suicide actually believe they are doing their loved ones a service. Holy cow! They could not be more wrong!



This really shows how messed up thinking becomes!  The times I was at my worst, I always believed that it would be better for my family if I weren't around.  I have no idea why "we" end up thinking that way, but it happens.



> 2. Many young people believe that if they have a friend who is placed in a psychiatric ward or hospital that the hospital is locking their friend away and without just cause.  This shows the lack of understanding and knowledge about depression and suicidal thinking. It also shows that the information that they have concerning psychiatric hospitals is highly inaccurate!



I can understand!  I placed myself in a psych ward, I was deadly afraid that they wouldn't let me out.  I kept asking over and over.  Luckily it was a voluntary placement so I could have left at any time.  But when you're in a situation like that and you've never dealt with it before, it's very very scary.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

HeartArt said:
			
		

> 1. Most people who committ suicide actually believe they are doing their loved ones a service. Holy cow! They could not be more wrong!



I have a hard time not believing this. I have thought for so long that it would hurt my mom so much, but I can't help but wonder if it would be a relief for her in some ways. I mean I've seriously tried to kill myself twice and half-heartedly tried a few other times and maybe having that hanging over her head is more than she can bear. If that makes any sense. If I were really gone then she wouldn't have to  worry about that. 

It's just hard really to live sometimes. I hate those thoughts though. I mean, I really, really don't want to die. I don't want that at all. I just want something different, better, or less painful. I'm not even sure.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, I saw the webcast yesterday, and it was very informative as HeartArt illustrated.  The interview with the suicide survivors  was candid and, of course, depressing. The man who lost both his daughter and his wife to suicide and the woman who lost her husband to suicide when she was pregnant were just two of the touching stories in the webcast interviews.  I think the webcast could potentially "sober up" or calm at least a few people with suicide risk into postponing suicide.

Another lesson from the webcast was the importance of the survivors being able to focus on work or some other activity during the day--grocery shopping, raising grandchildren, etc.--in order to mitigate some of their chronic grief/depression.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 30, 2004)

BTW, the webcast is still available for viewing at:

http://www.afsp.org/survivor/webcast112004.htm


----------



## Jon (Dec 30, 2004)

I've been on two sides of the suicide watch...  

I have a friend who committed suicide.  The problems he faced were between himself and a girlfriend, not that it matters...  had he just accepted the break up and moved on he would have eventually found someone else and gotten over it.  

He didn't and now his suicide has affected her for the rest of her life causing depression.  It affected his family members for the rest of their lives wondering if they failed him by not seeing the signs, and it affected many of his friends. 

About 4 years later I was homeless, friendless (except some gang members), and really really depressed.  At first the thought scared me, later it didn't seem to matter any more and the fear started to subside.  Luckily for me, I met a guy who helped me to get out of the situation I was in and look at all the good "I" could accomplish regardless of what others thought or did.  By helping others I inturn came out of it and was then able to get my family back together again.  It took some time, but was it ever worth it!

Suicide is never the answer.  Learning to discover your hidden talents and sharing them with others is the road I always suggest.  It is not a short road, but you make many friends along the way!


----------

